# Moving to Hurghada



## jujey

Salam All,
I was wondering if anyone can help me on information about Hurghada, I have been here for about 1 month, and will be continue living here. I have many questions and hope someone can help me. I have 4 kids, we put them in rajac school, but i really don't feel good about this school for some reason, and want some inside information about them. Also I am looking for a maid to come to my house on a daily basis, just to clean (not cook), and at times look after the kids. Is there any maid agencies here that can help me find a trustworthy maid? I also am looking for a all woman's gym that has body bump classes, cycling, etc. anyone have info on where there is a good woman's gym? I also want to register my kids in karate, swimming, ballet, arts and crafts, or anything to keep them occupied. Also I am looking for a good Quran teacher for them to come to the house a couple of times a week. And an arabic teacher for myself. 

Is there anyone here in hurghada from north america that has kids that want to get together? I am from canada, and my kids ages are 8,7,3,1.

I have so many more questions, I just want to know in the ins and outs of hurghada. I need a good pedatrician, and a gyno for myself. 

how about good stores for cooking utensils? 

is there a classified newspaper here?

Thanks, and hope to hear from someone soon!


----------



## Mamamona

Hi, I don't think I can help with Rajac because we might be switching there this year, so no experience there yet but I wanted to say Hello and Welcome. I've lived in Hurghada 5-6 years now and in Egypt for 7. I'm Egyptian by heritage but I was born and raised in the states. I've heard of 2 women only gyms here, one at the promenade and one near la perla. I was hoping to start going once the kids start school so I have 2 numbers, Oksana at Smart gym (near la perla) 012 239 0299 and Lina at Kotta Center at the promenade, 010 957 1528. I don't know any maids or agencies but if you see someone around where you live that has one that comes and goes maybe find out if she has time? I live near Rajac, where are you at? I know that Rajac has swimming lessons yr round my kids just learned to swim there this summer. I've heard there's ballet at the Kotta Center too. My kids are 11, 9, 7 and almost 5 you can message me on yahoo or msn, I'm [email protected]  if you want. Oh yea the new mall that opened has a spinneys and they have some nice kitchen stuff, AbuAshara Family Market does too. Hope any of this helps. I happened upon your post and this site just now while searching for info on Rajac but no luck. Take care and Good luck. Salam
Mona 





jujey said:


> Salam All,
> I was wondering if anyone can help me on information about Hurghada, I have been here for about 1 month, and will be continue living here. I have many questions and hope someone can help me. I have 4 kids, we put them in rajac school, but i really don't feel good about this school for some reason, and want some inside information about them. Also I am looking for a maid to come to my house on a daily basis, just to clean (not cook), and at times look after the kids. Is there any maid agencies here that can help me find a trustworthy maid? I also am looking for a all woman's gym that has body bump classes, cycling, etc. anyone have info on where there is a good woman's gym? I also want to register my kids in karate, swimming, ballet, arts and crafts, or anything to keep them occupied. Also I am looking for a good Quran teacher for them to come to the house a couple of times a week. And an arabic teacher for myself.
> 
> Is there anyone here in hurghada from north america that has kids that want to get together? I am from canada, and my kids ages are 8,7,3,1.
> 
> I have so many more questions, I just want to know in the ins and outs of hurghada. I need a good pedatrician, and a gyno for myself.
> 
> how about good stores for cooking utensils?
> 
> is there a classified newspaper here?
> 
> Thanks, and hope to hear from someone soon!


----------



## mamasue

Jujey....
The only things I've heard abour Rajac have been bad....
An English expat friend of mine put her 2 kids there... they were 9 and 12....
She paid a year in advance... and was told she had the correct documents for the kids to be there (Not sure of the details!)

So she bought books, uniforms etc...after 2 months at the school the principal sent a letter to my friend telling her their papers weren't correct and unless they got the correct papers by the end of the week, the kids wouldn't be allowed to attend.
Because my friend had no residency visa.... just a yearly tourist visa, she couldn't get the correct papers.
The school excluded the kids... and the money was never refunded.

Also.... the teachers were changing every few days.... she was unhappy with the teaching before she had any paperwork problems!!

This was a couple of years ago, when the school was just getting established.... I don't know if it's improved now!!

The only other schools I know of are El Gouna.... expensive but very good...
Also.... St Josephs.... not sure if they teach in English!

I left Hurghada at the end of 2006... I wish there was a ladies only gym when I was there!!!


----------



## jujey

Salam ladies,

thanks for the info. would love to hear from u. Mamamona, i pm'd u and sent u an email to ur yahoo account. check it out.

take care


----------



## Sunflower123

Hi there

Did you manage to find a good maid?? I work for someone who has a very good maid, who might need extra work. I recently moved to Hurghada and am working as a private Primary school teacher for 2 children. They also went to Rajac School. Are the children getting on well now at Rajac?? I still have to put my own son into school here in Hurghada, and am finding it difficult to find a good school. Have heard mixed reviews about Rajac. Would like to put him in El Gouna School, but a bit too expensive for me at the moment. Have heard that Geel El Said is good, but the lessons are in Arabic and English. Would be nice to hear how you are getting on.


----------



## micki moo

Hi 

Just read this thread about schools etc in Hurgarda. I googled until my fingers hurt and could only find El Gouna school in that area. The school you guys are reffering to Rajac I cannot find any info on would someone mind telling me a bit about it. I am hoping for my daughter to go to El Gouna next year but worry they may not have a place when I finally register her there after getting all my paperwork together. Just wondering do I have another choice of school in the area?

Many thanks


Sunflower123 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Did you manage to find a good maid?? I work for someone who has a very good maid, who might need extra work. I recently moved to Hurghada and am working as a private Primary school teacher for 2 children. They also went to Rajac School. Are the children getting on well now at Rajac?? I still have to put my own son into school here in Hurghada, and am finding it difficult to find a good school. Have heard mixed reviews about Rajac. Would like to put him in El Gouna School, but a bit too expensive for me at the moment. Have heard that Geel El Said is good, but the lessons are in Arabic and English. Would be nice to hear how you are getting on.


----------



## Sunflower123

Hi Micki

The schools that are available are Rajac School, Sunrise School, Geel El Said, St. Josephs. You are not able to get any information about them on the internet. I can tell you that Rajac School and Geel El Said follow the Egyptian system and not the English system. Rajac School only has English and Maths taught in English, and not by English teachers. The rest of the lessons are taught in Arabic. El Gouna School is the only school where the British Cirriculum is taught and by English staff. I have had exactly the same problem with my son who is almost 14. There are a lot of British schools in Cairo, but not in Hurghada. I personally will send my son to Geel El Said and teach him from home. Hope this helps.


----------



## micki moo

Hi Sunflower,

Thanks, I have searched and searched, thought I was going mad when I read the thread regarding other schools.

I really do want to sent my daughter to El Gouna the fees are the fees would love them to be cheaper but?????

The problem I have is I am unable to come to Cairo until Jan to sort out paperwork, I then still will not be able to get to Hurgarda, so it will be a case of flying directly to Hurgarda in April for my daughter to take the entry exam, which I'm hoping will not be to late. I understand that they may not have places. Having thought about it I would also (if unable to get into El Gouna) home school, or should I say pay privately for her to be home schooled, can I ask a silly question, can you explain about Geel El Said, are all lessons in arabic?

Thanks sunflower, sorry to ask so many questions but having a 13 year old and worrying so much about education.

Micki


Sunflower123 said:


> Hi Micki
> 
> The schools that are available are Rajac School, Sunrise School, Geel El Said, St. Josephs. You are not able to get any information about them on the internet. I can tell you that Rajac School and Geel El Said follow the Egyptian system and not the English system. Rajac School only has English and Maths taught in English, and not by English teachers. The rest of the lessons are taught in Arabic. El Gouna School is the only school where the British Cirriculum is taught and by English staff. I have had exactly the same problem with my son who is almost 14. There are a lot of British schools in Cairo, but not in Hurghada. I personally will send my son to Geel El Said and teach him from home. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mamamona

Hi Everyone, 

My kids go to St. Joseph's and they take all classes in English except for Arabic of course, Religion (they have separate Islam and Christian classes) and starting from 4th grade social studies is in Arabic. 

El Gouna is definately the best but out of our price range. The first year we were here my kids went to Geel el Saed and it ssuuuuuuuuucckkkked.. It was really ...ghetto.St Joe's was the next best thing we could afford. Rajac wasn't open yet but I don't have experience with them so I'm no help there.


----------



## micki moo

Hi

What age does St Joseph go up to?

Thanks

Micki


Mamamona said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My kids go to St. Joseph's and they take all classes in English except for Arabic of course, Religion (they have separate Islam and Christian classes) and starting from 4th grade social studies is in Arabic.
> 
> El Gouna is definately the best but out of our price range. The first year we were here my kids went to Geel el Saed and it ssuuuuuuuuucckkkked.. It was really ...ghetto.St Joe's was the next best thing we could afford. Rajac wasn't open yet but I don't have experience with them so I'm no help there.


----------



## Sunflower123

As I understand it the books are in Arabic on one page and English on the opposite. I was told by some English people, that their kids did well there. But I see there is another thread listed where somebody had a bad experience with their children. I will probably look at St. Josephs as they seem to be teaching in English. I also know that the paperwork for getting the children into school, can be quite difficult. My son started school in Luxor and had a 1 year resident's visa, but when we were in Cairo, the government said all the paperwork for his schooling was wrong, and that when he wanted to go to University, he wouldn't be able to. We spent 6 months running around for a student visa, which the Governer of Education for Egypt said we needed. We are now trying to transfer his schooling to Hurghada. I remember initially we needed a letter from the British Embassy saying that they had no objections to his schooling in Cairo, a letter from his school releasing him to the new school in Egypt, a detailed school report from England stating his level in all subjects at the date he left. We also had to obtain some other documents from the local Education department - both when we were in Luxor and in Cairo. I don't know if you have the same requirements when you go to a British school, but I know parents that went to the school where I taught in Cairo, that had paperwork difficulties as well. Definitely, worth checking with the local education department here.


----------



## micki moo

Thanks sunflower.

All you say is correct. El Gouna have sent me the requirements. My Daughter needs a Resident Visa, they cannot enroll her on a Tourist visa, I also need permission from the consulate and then go to the Ministry of Education etc and all the school reports. Thats what I am coming to do in January. The only problem is I only have one week to visit the consulate and Ministry, in your experience is this long enough. I remember when I got married there the consulate was the only place which took the longest. All the other government offices although chaotic processed it the same day. I have emailed the Consulate asking how long it takes for the letter of permission but they haven't responded. 

Once I am there for good then I can sort it all out correctly for the future, when your in the UK trying to do it all its a nightmare as long as I can get her into a school and not disrupte her education to much (the move is big enough) then I will be happy.

Micki




Sunflower123 said:


> As I understand it the books are in Arabic on one page and English on the opposite. I was told by some English people, that their kids did well there. But I see there is another thread listed where somebody had a bad experience with their children. I will probably look at St. Josephs as they seem to be teaching in English. I also know that the paperwork for getting the children into school, can be quite difficult. My son started school in Luxor and had a 1 year resident's visa, but when we were in Cairo, the government said all the paperwork for his schooling was wrong, and that when he wanted to go to University, he wouldn't be able to. We spent 6 months running around for a student visa, which the Governer of Education for Egypt said we needed. We are now trying to transfer his schooling to Hurghada. I remember initially we needed a letter from the British Embassy saying that they had no objections to his schooling in Cairo, a letter from his school releasing him to the new school in Egypt, a detailed school report from England stating his level in all subjects at the date he left. We also had to obtain some other documents from the local Education department - both when we were in Luxor and in Cairo. I don't know if you have the same requirements when you go to a British school, but I know parents that went to the school where I taught in Cairo, that had paperwork difficulties as well. Definitely, worth checking with the local education department here.


----------



## Sunflower123

From what I remember the British Embassy will do the letter by the following day. I would double check whether you need a residency visa or a student visa, because my son got accepted in school in Luxor, but when I went to Cairo, they said this was completely wrong. You can check this with the Governer of Education in Cairo, that governs all of Egypt. Good luck with your move.


----------



## Mamamona

St. Joe's goes all the way up to High School.


----------



## Sunflower123

Hi there

Thanks for your reply. By any chance - do you know what the fees are roughly at St. Josephs?? I will definitely get some more information about them, as they teach in English.


----------



## micki moo

Hi Guys,

On the notes that El Gouna sent me is says Resident Visa?? I will ask when I come over, you can bet your life that the office will say one thing and El Gouna another.

I would also be very interested in knowing the fees for St Joseph's. To be honest I am just soooooooooooooooo glad that there is more than one school there even if I cannot see it on the web.

I don't want to tempt fate but I feel like I am getting somewhere - please don't let me have spoken to soon.

Micki



Sunflower123 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Thanks for your reply. By any chance - do you know what the fees are roughly at St. Josephs?? I will definitely get some more information about them, as they teach in English.


----------



## Sunflower123

I will let you know what the fees are for St. Joseph's as soon as I find out. I am in the process of tranfering my son's school from Cairo to Hurghada, and it's a nightmare!! Hopefully it will be finished soon, and I can let you know what St. Joseph's say. The thing to bear in mind, is that it is the Education department and not the schools which are difficult about visa's/paperwork. We put our son into school and thought we had done everything ok, and then had problems when trying to transfer his school. I will also let you know what St. Josephs say about the visa, and what the Education Department sais. You might need to ask about an exemption from Arabic and Religion, which is given from the Education Department as well. Otherwise, they have to sit the Arabic Social Studies and Religion exams. Unlike England, they do not allow the children to go up to the next year, if they fail their exams under the Egyptian system. I will let you have all the information, as soon as I get it. Kind regards.


----------



## micki moo

Thanks Sunflower, will wait to hear from you.

I cannot wait until I have to do all this, it sounds like so much fun.

Will let you know when I am booking my flight to Cairo, you can warn the education department of my arrival ha ha ha

Micki



Sunflower123 said:


> I will let you know what the fees are for St. Joseph's as soon as I find out. I am in the process of tranfering my son's school from Cairo to Hurghada, and it's a nightmare!! Hopefully it will be finished soon, and I can let you know what St. Joseph's say. The thing to bear in mind, is that it is the Education department and not the schools which are difficult about visa's/paperwork. We put our son into school and thought we had done everything ok, and then had problems when trying to transfer his school. I will also let you know what St. Josephs say about the visa, and what the Education Department sais. You might need to ask about an exemption from Arabic and Religion, which is given from the Education Department as well. Otherwise, they have to sit the Arabic Social Studies and Religion exams. Unlike England, they do not allow the children to go up to the next year, if they fail their exams under the Egyptian system. I will let you have all the information, as soon as I get it. Kind regards.


----------



## Mamamona

My kids are in St. Joe's from KG1 till 6th grade and the tuition is 3,500 LE a yr for KG1 and 5,000LE for my son in 6th grade. 1st grade through 5th will run between that. 

The bus is another 1000LE each and books run about 600LE for each child. The uniforms will be around 500LE for the regular uniform and the gym clothes. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## micki moo

Hi

Thanks ever so much for the information, cannot believe the difference between there and El Gouna. My daughter will be going into year 10, any chance you know the fees for this?

Dont worry if not, its just with no web site ?????

Thanks

Micki


Mamamona said:


> My kids are in St. Joe's from KG1 till 6th grade and the tuition is 3,500 LE a yr for KG1 and 5,000LE for my son in 6th grade. 1st grade through 5th will run between that.
> 
> The bus is another 1000LE each and books run about 600LE for each child. The uniforms will be around 500LE for the regular uniform and the gym clothes.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## Mamamona

Yea They need to get with the program.. Get a website! I don't know the fees for year 10, sorry. I could call and ask though. Hopefully I'll remember tomorrow.


----------



## micki moo

Hi

I know I have spent weeks thinking there was only the one school, El Gouna???? I dont want to put you to any trouble but would really appreciate it, just to get an idea.

Thanks again

Micki


Mamamona said:


> Yea They need to get with the program.. Get a website! I don't know the fees for year 10, sorry. I could call and ask though. Hopefully I'll remember tomorrow.


----------



## GM1

sorry, but the education and environment of St. Joseph is totally different than that of the schools in England. I don't think your daughter can fit in there! A younger child is possible, but for her age, there is too much difference between the schools in England and St Joseph. Also it is not an international school, it is a normal Egyptian school, subjects like: Sciences, English and Mathematics will be taught in English. Then there is Arabic, Social Studies and Religion. If you sent her to school as an Egyptian, she can get exempted from Arabic studies (she still had to do the exams, maybe not the first year, I can't remember) because the first year the exemption is 100% of the mark, then 75, then 50 (something like that), I think after 3 years they have to pass the exam as any other Egyptian child. In St Joseph they don't have a special international section, your daughter has to sit in class, also for the Arabic subjects. The school is managed by nuns, and the word LOVE are written all over the place, but not practiced at all! The class rooms are very small, I went one time to see, but they were very angry with me, because I went in the school without permission! Teachers are always right, my sons had never been taught English before they came to Egypt, but in their first year the English teacher said that the English word "stone" had to be pronounced "stoon", my son and a Russian boy corrected him, but no, the teacher was right! Sorry, such a simple word, and then the English teacher doesn't know how to pronounce it?!?! 
Most students in St Joseph are Egyptian and some mixed, in El Gouna international school it is a mix of foreigners, mixed children and Egyptian children. 
I believe that your daughter will only fit in in El Gouna international school, because of her age and the school teaches the best English education in the area (they have accreditation). She will not learn much Arabic, even if she takes the Arabic as second language subject, but you can find a teacher for that outside the school and she can be taught Arabic at home.
But have a look in the other schools as well when you are in Hurghada, ask to go in the classes which your daughter will attend, to see the other children, the classroom, the furniture etc.

My daughters' school, Port Said school in Zamalek (Cairo) cost LE 8000 a year (years 7-9), her exams this year (English, Sciences and Mathematics) are from England and will be corrected there as well, this costs an extra LE 3000. Her books come from England. Not like Egyptian schools where the English books are translated from Arabic, as for the curriculum is still the same as for Egyptian children having all the subjects in Arabic. The children have to learn everything by heart, they don't need to understand it, just learn it (that is the Egyptian system). They will start year 7 again next year.

Only the El Gouna school is an accredited English international school. For the German and French school I don't know about accreditation, nor quality.
All the other schools in Hurghada use the Egyptian system, schools like El Gouna national school, Rajac, Sunrise (I read that there is already a problem with the payments to a distributor), St Joseph, El Geel el Saed etc


----------



## Sunflower123

That's great help. Thanks a lot. It's about the same as I paid in Cairo.


----------



## MaidenScotland

If you think about it private schools here are cheap, my son who is 27 went to an independent school in the U.K his fees per term were about £2500 plus all his books, rugby kits, cricket kits, P.E kits plus music lessons all were extra.
Pay the most you can afford and you wont regret it.
Maiden


----------



## Malaksmom

Please listen to GM44, St. Joseph's is a joke, as all the schools in Hurghada are. This is why its so cheap, its low quality teachers, your children will be teaching THEM English, lol. No self respecting Native English person would send their children there, unless they simply can't afford anything better, otherwise its better to home school them.

It's really sad when Expats relocate wiithout researching school thoroughly, your child's future depends on their education. Maybe they do not intend to spend their life in Egypt, as you have chosen too. And believe me, no university will accept this National Diploma outside of this country.

El Gouna is the only decent school, and its still below international standards in my opinion, as the teachers there change quite often as well.


----------



## Mamamona

I'm not English, but American raised and my kids are Egyptian. I don't argue that schools in Egypt are a joke. They are. The best Egyptian school isn't as good as an average Public school in the US and it's not ideal but it's what we can afford. Of course if we could afford El Gouna we'd send our kids there. Who wouldn't? I was simply replying to questions that were asked and stated that El Gouna was the best option if you can afford it.


----------



## Sunflower123

Hi there

I completely agree with you. The schools in the egyptian system are not up to our American/British standard, but not everyone can afford to send their children to El Gouna. Also, we were living in Cairo, where the schools were better, but both my older son and I didn't like it. If the schools are not sorted out satisfactorily, we will attempt to get a VISA for my egyptian husband, but this is easier said than done!!! In the meantime, I will carry on home tutoring, till I find a solution.


----------



## micki moo

[Hi

My decision to come over to Egypt with my daughter the age she is is by no means an easy one. We were going to get my husband a visa for here, let my daughter finish her education here and then go to Egypt, unfortunately the UK Border Services have other ideas. Get my husband a visa to join me in the UK, ummmm no. The amount of paperwork we had to provide was stupid. The amount of money he had to show was so high it would be almost impossible for an English person let alone an Egyptian to have.

The money I would pay for El Gouna believe me could be spent on other things but as everyone rightly says its the best of the bunch. I will look at other schools there but I feel El Gouna is probably the one I will go with if they have a place. My husband wants to stay in Cairo better schools etc but I feel its to full on and not something my daughter or I would enjoy. I could be wrong and I am sure people will have there own views.

Micki

QUOTE=Sunflower123;208523]Hi there

I completely agree with you. The schools in the egyptian system are not up to our American/British standard, but not everyone can afford to send their children to El Gouna. Also, we were living in Cairo, where the schools were better, but both my older son and I didn't like it. If the schools are not sorted out satisfactorily, we will attempt to get a VISA for my egyptian husband, but this is easier said than done!!! In the meantime, I will carry on home tutoring, till I find a solution.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sunflower123

Hi

People have their own views on Cairo. Personally, I hated it, and my son is much happier in Hurghada. There are a lot more european people here, and you don't feel so isolated. I found Cairo dirty and polluted. I found it harder to fit in, in Cairo. Whilst I was at work, everything was fine, as I was working in a British school, but outside of work, you can feel the cultural differences a lot more. 

I totally understand the position you are in being married to an egyptian, and having a child who is a teenager. It is such a difficult decision, to know what to do for the best. I wish you all the best.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Without going into private details.. I have a 7 year old girl I am looking after and I have a private tutor for her, she came to me one day and told me that the teacher had slapped her, I asked her why although why is irrelevant and she told me it was because she didn't know something, this was on the second occasion he had been to the house the next time he came I went ballistic and told him under no circumstances has he to lay a hand on her corporal punishment here is rife you only have to walk down the street to see youngsters being slapped on the face by their parents, I often want to go up to them and ask them what they heck they are doing slapping the face of a child


----------



## micki moo

Thanks Sunflower.

I realise the prices in schools also has a bearing the teaching but I do want to look at all of them. I also know my daughter went to a brilliant primary school here and is now is what is supposidly a great secondary school, i believe a child will learn anywhere if they want to.

I have only visited Cairo a couple of times so feel it unfair to comment on if I were to live there. The occasions I have been I felt it uncomfortable. I remember going into one shop and the girl in there could not take her eyes of me, I made a comment to my husband along the lines of 'has she never seen an english girl' he actually asked her (much to my embarressment) and the reply was no, not that close up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really do not think my daughter would fit in in Cairo and I dont think I would be easy with her schooling there, just a personal opinion people.

Maybe if if we cannot find a good school between us we could home school them, my maths is good whats your specalist subject 

Micki



Sunflower123 said:


> Hi
> 
> People have their own views on Cairo. Personally, I hated it, and my son is much happier in Hurghada. There are a lot more european people here, and you don't feel so isolated. I found Cairo dirty and polluted. I found it harder to fit in, in Cairo. Whilst I was at work, everything was fine, as I was working in a British school, but outside of work, you can feel the cultural differences a lot more.
> 
> I totally understand the position you are in being married to an egyptian, and having a child who is a teenager. It is such a difficult decision, to know what to do for the best. I wish you all the best.


----------



## micki moo

Maiden as I told you my brother in law teaches in a French School in Cairo. The last time I saw him he showed me a thick rubber pipe he carries around (he also teaches privately), he uses this to hit the children, he thought it quite normal. He also told me Egyptian families ask him to hit them if they are not listening, I was horrified and also told him he will NEVER be teaching my daughter

Micki


MaidenScotland said:


> Without going into private details.. I have a 7 year old girl I am looking after and I have a private tutor for her, she came to me one day and told me that the teacher had slapped her, I asked her why although why is irrelevant and she told me it was because she didn't know something, this was on the second occasion he had been to the house the next time he came I went ballistic and told him under no circumstances has he to lay a hand on her corporal punishment here is rife you only have to walk down the street to see youngsters being slapped on the face by their parents, I often want to go up to them and ask them what they heck they are doing slapping the face of a child


----------



## Sunflower123

Hi Micki

I'm actually a Primary School Teacher and taught at a British school in Cairo. At the moment I am working privately teaching English, Maths, Science, Geography and History. I work full time at the moment, which is why it's better for my son to go to school. But if I don't find a solution, I will home tutor. 

I had exactly the same experience in Cairo, but it's a lot worse when you are in the streets and on public transport. I felt like I had 3 heads, but it's just because you are different. In Hurghada, people don't take any notice of you, because they are used to europeans.


----------



## micki moo

Hi Sunflower

My first visit to Cairo I actually could not be bothered to go out as people actually stopped to stare. It was quite amusing one guy actually walked into a wall cause he was staring so much. Dont get me wrong I am not stunningly good looking it was just because he had not seen a European in the middle of Giza.

I have actually stopped panicking about school and visa etc (I am not sure why, I think I exhausted myself through worry). I will try to come in January and go to Cairo sort out what I can and then aim to be in Hurgarda by May. I won't invite you for a coffee now it will get cold waiting but we must meet up when I eventually get there. I was going to try to fly to Hurgara in April for 2 days, just for my daughter to take the entry exam but even that has not become such a issue. I am sure when I get there it will fall into place.

I would love to work eventually, I worked as a Rep for years so was thinking I might try and get back into that, is it easy once you are there to find something???
It would just be nice to have something to do and something to wake up for in the morning

micki



Sunflower123 said:


> Hi Micki
> 
> I'm actually a Primary School Teacher and taught at a British school in Cairo. At the moment I am working privately teaching English, Maths, Science, Geography and History. I work full time at the moment, which is why it's better for my son to go to school. But if I don't find a solution, I will home tutor.
> 
> I had exactly the same experience in Cairo, but it's a lot worse when you are in the streets and on public transport. I felt like I had 3 heads, but it's just because you are different. In Hurghada, people don't take any notice of you, because they are used to europeans.


----------



## Sunflower123

Its a bit slow at the moment with tourists, but most europeans find work. They seem to find work easier than egyptians. Nearly all the work in Hurghada is to do with tourism, so I'm sure you will find something. Unfortunately, it's not something you can sort out before you come. I'm more than happy to help when you come. Thompson and some other travel companies carry out their recruitment process in London. I know this because one of my friends worked for them. You might be able to line something up this way. My email is [email protected], if you want to drop me a line.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Where on earth did you go in Cairo? Downtown is well used to Westerners as is Zamlek, Mohandiseen, Dokki etc.


----------



## Beatle

micki moo said:


> Hi Sunflower
> 
> My first visit to Cairo I actually could not be bothered to go out as people actually stopped to stare. It was quite amusing one guy actually walked into a wall cause he was staring so much. Dont get me wrong I am not stunningly good looking it was just because he had not seen a European in the middle of Giza.
> 
> 
> Wow you certainly had a bad experience. I think it can depend on where you go. I think people in places like Mohandiseen and Zamalek are use to seeing Westerner (especially Zamalek). I actually found that when I went out with my mother who is very blond and fair, it was an advantage. The traffic stopped for us on several occasions and people went out of their way to help us (especially the traffic police). The only comments she had were from young children wanting to shake her hands. I on the other hand can pass for Egyptian and find that I attract attention as I dress as a Westerner. Other friends who are Western but pass for Egyptians say the same thing. I think the amount of hassle depends on where you go but most of the time it is ok.


----------



## Sunflower123

I was living in 6th of October and visiting Shobra weekly, as this is where my husbands family live. I had bad experiences in the street in both places. I actually got molested in Tahrir Square on a Friday afternoon in broad daylight, and I was covered from head to toe, as it was in the winter. I was with my husband and my 13 year old son. I constantly got stared at, and propositioned, whenever my husband turned his back. Sometimes, it was quite rude. I am not especially good looking and even when I was 5/6 months pregnant, it didn't seem to make any difference. English people that I worked with had similar experiences. One lady who is 60 years old and wearing full muslim dress was strongly propositioned by the taxi driver she was with. In the end, I had enough. Things are much better here in Hurghada, where no-one takes any notice of you really. And odd glance, but that's about it.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Ahh yes maybe I am used to the stares in the street, molested if a common occurance I got molested in the lift of my previous building which is a police building.
Shorba is not a good area I would not go there alone.
Taxi drivers constantly proposition you regardless of dress, if you are a westerner they ask if you are looking for a special friend.. I usually tell them to shut up stop the car and get out and refuse to pay them. Last year or the year before was the first time in the history of the legal system in Egypt that a woman was able to bring a sexual harasser to court.. I am sure the fact that she was young and on televison helped, when I am asked how much do I charge for a particular sexual act I tell them more money than your mother charges.... lol they go crazy shouting at me and telling me how dare I speak about their mother like that, but I have never been stared at in a shop.


----------



## Beatle

Your stories are terrible. I have never been molested or asked how much I charge and so am really shocked. I get stared at and followed but I lived in the Emirates when growing up and that happened regularly so got use to it.

Taxi drivers are the worst.....

Great retort Maiden Scotland


----------



## Malaksmom

micki moo said:


> My decision to come over to Egypt with my daughter the age she is is by no means an easy one. We were going to get my husband a visa for here, let my daughter finish her education here and then go to Egypt, unfortunately the UK Border Services have other ideas. Get my husband a visa to join me in the UK, ummmm no. The amount of paperwork we had to provide was stupid. The amount of money he had to show was so high it would be almost impossible for an English person let alone an Egyptian to have.
> 
> The money I would pay for El Gouna believe me could be spent on other things but as everyone rightly says its the best of the bunch. I will look at other schools there but I feel El Gouna is probably the one I will go with if they have a place. My husband wants to stay in Cairo better schools etc but I feel its to full on and not something my daughter or I would enjoy. I could be wrong and I am sure people will have there own views.
> 
> Micki


Your husband is correct, Cairo does have better schools, and a teenaged British child would have more of a social life there than they would in Hurghada. Now if your child was in Kindergarten or early primary, it wouldn't matter.

Hurghada is a young city, meaning most of the people here have younger children, currently a baby boom of mixed nationalities at the moment. But I have seen older British children become depressed at the lack of English speaking friendships they can make. Far too many British expats left Hurghada because of this reason.

Now in the case that your children are mixed and can speak fluent arabic, then they would probably settle in faster. Otherwise you may be happy to finally spend physical time with your new spouse, but the child would be miserable.

If you can't afford El Gouna, or hate Cairo, then its better not to bring her over yet. You really need to be in touch with other UK parents that have been here, and moved back to get a real sense of the situation.

On the other hand, if your child is not very sociable or can do without the social aspect of school, then homeschooling is the next best option.


----------



## micki moo

Hi,

Thanks for your comments. I can afford El Gouna I just said that I would like to see the other schools.

I come from London so I am used to cities, I do realise my husband is probably right in what he says but as I stated previously I do not know Cairo I have only visited on a few occasions so I really would not know where to start looking, where are the best areas etc. I am quite open to any suggestions people have and I am quite happy to have a look around.

My daughter is coming with me to Cairo in January so I will not doubt gage her reaction from that trip. As I have continued to state nothing is set in stone, I think the life in Hurgarda would be a far nicer life than we could have in Cairo but if it turns out that Cairo is where we need to be then I will just have to accept it.

Please all feel free to give me some ideas as to where in Cairo you think we would settle in best, that does have slightly more westerners, schools etc It is all very well accomodating my daughter, and yes she is the priority but I to have to feel comfortable and as I stated my previous visits to Cairo really turned me off. Maybe I was just in the wrong place????????????????

Micki



Malaksmom said:


> Your husband is correct, Cairo does have better schools, and a teenaged British child would have more of a social life there than they would in Hurghada. Now if your child was in Kindergarten or early primary, it wouldn't matter.
> 
> Hurghada is a young city, meaning most of the people here have younger children, currently a baby boom of mixed nationalities at the moment. But I have seen older British children become depressed at the lack of English speaking friendships they can make. Far too many British expats left Hurghada because of this reason.
> 
> Now in the case that your children are mixed and can speak fluent arabic, then they would probably settle in faster. Otherwise you may be happy to finally spend physical time with your new spouse, but the child would be miserable.
> 
> If you can't afford El Gouna, or hate Cairo, then its better not to bring her over yet. You really need to be in touch with other UK parents that have been here, and moved back to get a real sense of the situation.
> 
> On the other hand, if your child is not very sociable or can do without the social aspect of school, then homeschooling is the next best option.


----------



## Malaksmom

micki moo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your comments. I can afford El Gouna I just said that I would like to see the other schools.
> 
> I come from London so I am used to cities, I do realise my husband is probably right in what he says but as I stated previously I do not know Cairo I have only visited on a few occasions so I really would not know where to start looking, where are the best areas etc. I am quite open to any suggestions people have and I am quite happy to have a look around.
> 
> My daughter is coming with me to Cairo in January so I will not doubt gage her reaction from that trip. As I have continued to state nothing is set in stone, I think the life in Hurgarda would be a far nicer life than we could have in Cairo but if it turns out that Cairo is where we need to be then I will just have to accept it.
> 
> Please all feel free to give me some ideas as to where in Cairo you think we would settle in best, that does have slightly more westerners, schools etc It is all very well accomodating my daughter, and yes she is the priority but I to have to feel comfortable and as I stated my previous visits to Cairo really turned me off. Maybe I was just in the wrong place????????????????
> 
> Micki


One of the best places to live in Cairo for Expats in my opinion is Maadi or Zamalak. If I lived there personally I would prefer Maadi it has a more suburban feel to it, as Zamalak is more urban chic. Its filled with tree-line streets, big villas and most of the major foreign embassies are located there, which is why its so international. I think it has more Canadians and Americans than any other part of Egypt, and it also has a large British population. A lot of diplomats call it home. It's even known to be safer than London, believe it or not.

Maadi is considered one of the "elite" areas of Cairo, with some of the most expensive villas in Egypt, but you can also find flats for rent, for as low as 2000le/month.

While some people nick-name Maadi "Little America", by contrast, Hurghada is becoming "Little Russia" and they stay to themselves pretty much. There is a sizable British population in Hurghada, but it mainly consist of retirees,,, Some people even nickname El Gouna as a British Retirement community . 

I do like Hurghada, but its becoming a dirty rat and fly infested city, with the majority of the city still under construction, I'm hoping that will change with the new governor, now making paper bags mandatory in all supermarkets. The new part of Hurghada is very beautiful and modern--starting from the Mamsha to Sahl Hasheesh is the nicest part of the city, not considering El Gouna. The new Mall is opened and there is a hypermaket-Spinney's really nice, competitvely priced. But like I said, all the schools here are terrible really.


----------



## Helen Ellis

Have you considered the French or German schools in Hurghada?. Both are highly thought of and your children would then learn three languages instead of two. I know they both take children who do not speak French/German but I don't know up to what age. Helen


----------



## Sunflower123

I might try that. Am having problems sorting my sons school transfer out with the education department in Hurghada at the moment. Soon as I get this sorted, I will make enquiries with them. Thank you.


----------



## elgouna

you need to be here (in egypt, in hurghada) to sort anything out with the department of education.... as there is always a way round things which you cannot do from the UK and it depends on your situation. (married to an Egyptian, your visa status etc...) Both my girls go El gouna school and we still haven't sorted out their paperwork will be doing it when we come back from our christmas holidays. I have got the letters from the British embassy in Cairo which takes 24 hours, so if you go at 9 am in the morning you pick it up the next day. It costs Le 350 for the letter which basically has 2 sentences written on it with a stamp. 

I know a child in the elgouna school who got his one year residency based on his acceptance at the school and then the mother was then able to get a residency based on the child's residency.(again you need to know someone who knows the system to get round it). So I guess don't worry about it until you get here. 

Also, to get accepted at el gouna school is a hit or miss... as long as there is a place they will take your child. The assessment they will do, is used in case there is another student who might be given priority. (If you are a teacher at the school, if you are an orascom employee or if you own a property or living in el gouna get priority). 







Sunflower123 said:


> I might try that. Am having problems sorting my sons school transfer out with the education department in Hurghada at the moment. Soon as I get this sorted, I will make inquiries with them. Thank you.


----------



## Sunflower123

Hi there

Thanks for the reply. I actually had my son in school in Cairo for a year and now the Education Department is not accepting the transfer papers. My husband is egyptian but this doesnt seem to helping matters. Sometimes I think the only thing that will work is money under the table. I will bear in mind what you said about El Gouna School. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Busy Sue

Hi,
I have been living in hurghada for 15 years and my children were 6 and 13 when we came. Of all the schools here Future is probably better than Rajac. El Gouna International is a bout the best school here but it is expensive and is still not as good as UK schools.

For Karate, dancing and gymnastics go to Sabirova Dance School on 3rd floor of Kotta Westside mall opposite Marlin Inn in Mamsha.

Swimming is at Freds Academy at the marriott hotel. Website on the Internet. 
I have so many more questions, I just want to know in the ins and outs of hurghada. The most popular children's doctor is Doctor Rafeek. Most children go to him but there is Dr Yasser and Dr Heshal also who are popular.

You can find cooking utensils in Metro, Spinneys, and Zahran.

There is a bi monthly magazine The Red Sea Bulletin which has a directory and classified section plus spot classifieds also have a printed version and spot local have a internet newsletter which comes out every Monday and this is how we find out what is going on here.

Lotus Womens Group meet every Wednesday Evening at 8 p.m. in Zabargad mall.


----------



## GM1

Future school is new. New schools normally start with a few classes and "grow" with the children. There is also the German school or the French school. Check out their websites.


----------



## Ahmad_010

hello all,
this is ahmad,im 23yrs,from cairo,i wish to be your friend all of you,its my dream to go to hurghada and live there and work there,,and also have many friends there,,,its a very nice place,,,

regards,
Ahmad


----------



## Ahmad_010

God I wish to move there


----------

